# Bepflanzung nährstoffarmer Schwimmteiche



## Piroska (30. Dez. 2011)

Ich habe einen interessanten Artikel im Internet gefunden (ab Seite 67: Standortangepasste Bepflanzung nährstoffarmer Schwimmteiche):

http://www.lwg.bayern.de/landespflege/35738/latage_08_band1_int.pdf

Viele Grüsse und guten Rutsch
Annette


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bepflanzung nährstoffarmer Schwimmteiche*

Hallo Piroska,


ich habe jetzt, zum zweiten Mal, aber endlich richtig ausführlich die Ausführungen in dem von dir verlinkten PDF zur Funktionaltät und Wirtschaftlichkeit von öffentlichen Schwimmteichen in Bayern gelesen.

Ein hochinteressanter Bericht! 
Ich habe ihn mir abgespeichert, zum Offline lesen.

Es wurden aufwendige (!) Untersuchungen über mehrere Jahre zu verschiedensten Problematiken durchgeführt. Fadenalgen, Substrateinflüsse, Repositionspflanzen, Phosphatvorkommen, sehr, sehr interessant.

So schlecht schlägt sich das hier oft genannte Substrat, leicht lehmhaltiger Kiessand 0/2 gar nicht. Oder genauer gesagt, die haben da auch kaum etwas besseres gefunden.

Sie haben Phosphatprobleme in der Art und Weise das der mit dem Füllwasser eingebrachte Phosphatanteil nur unwesentlich gedrückt werden kann.

Danke für den Link.


----------



## Goldfisch16 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bepflanzung nährstoffarmer Schwimmteiche*

Ja, ist ganz interessant, aber auch sehr umfangreich


----------

